# Predator 212cc replaces a 5hp Tecumseh?



## nycredneck

I have an old 5/24 thats been acting up this last snow storm. Can I replace the engine with the predator? A new carb for tecumseh is probably half the cost of a new engine @ $119.00 Harbor Freight. I think I've already rebuilt carb once. I've been thinking of a new machine but can't swing the $2,000.00 to buy one.
It would be nice to pull old engine out and slide this one in, with no big modifications or problems with pulley.


----------



## micah68kj

Here's your carb. $15.


----------



## micah68kj

You seem to know about working on and repairing equipment since you have rebuilt a carb. Why would you spend $2000 for a new blower when there are *plenty* of used machines in really good condition that can be bought for less than half that?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The predator would be a step up but at the minimum you'd likely need a new belt. If you want something that will just slide in you'd be better off getting a replacement of what you have.

I have no reservation in recommending the Predator in your situation as it would add some (IMHO) much needed power to your 24" machine.

In my opinion - If you've been happy with the 24" size and it's been maintained properly a 99 or 119 dollar Predator would be a reliable swap with more power and wouldn't be that hard even if you needed to track down a different size pulley or a pulley adapter. Plus you also save around $1,800.


----------



## YSHSfan

If the 5Hp engine is a single shaft, it may not be too hard, but if it is a dual shaft it will be harder to do, unles you have the shift lever on the rear of the machine that can be fliped to reverse driving direction. I've done predator engine installs on 2 70's ariens with good results, but I had to modify the chute crank shaft, revove an install longer engine mounting studs, and build heat shields arround the carburetor linkage assy and the fuel tank to keep it from freezing (Something froze and the engine was stuck at 3600rpm before installing the shields). I also increase de crank pulley size slightly and used a 1/2" belt instead of the old 3/8", but I had to raise the belt cover about 5/8" for clearance purposes. I do not know how long the engine would last, but it definitely has a better performance than it would've had with the old engine. It blows snow very well for being a 1970's unit.


----------



## caddydaddy

My 1973 Ariens wasn't running due to a bad carb when I bought it. I bought a rebuild kit and the 5HP Tecumseh runs great now!


----------



## Jackmels

Here's a 25% coupon valid until 3/31 making the engine $89 plus tax.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## stanz

I have had two machines with Predator engines, a 1995 Ariens 824 and a 1970s Ariens with a single belt. The Predator ran great on both, the 1995 threw snow 25-30 feet, just like the original Tecumseh 8HP did. 

They run smoother and quieter, oh, and they consume less fuel.

But ... carbs for Tecumsehs are cheap on Amazon or ebay. A $120 carb at the dealer is $20 on Amazon, or less. My local dealer sells OEM carbs for $120 and "aftermarket" carbs for $95. The aftermarket carb is the same one you'll find on Amazon.


----------



## nycredneck

Thanks guy's. 
I'm not sure if the carb is the problem, maybe with the help of the links provided I will buy a new carb, hard to diagnose problems without snow going into machine, many times it works fine until one hits a pile of snow.


----------



## stanz

Consumer Reports uses wet sawdust bedding to test snow blowers. It simulates heavy wet snow. I still have 2-5' snowbanks to rest my machines. It's frozen plow-packed snow that has been converted to ice crystals, it loads the blower about the same as wet snow. My blower looks like a Slushie machine gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

NO WAY. They wouldn't really use sawdust would thy ????

Maybe so


----------



## Bob Jones

YSHSfan said:


> If the 5Hp engine is a single shaft, it may not be too hard, but if it is a dual shaft it will be harder to do, unles you have the shift lever on the rear of the machine that can be fliped to reverse driving direction. I've done predator engine installs on 2 70's ariens with good results, but I had to modify the chute crank shaft, revove an install longer engine mounting studs, and build heat shields arround the carburetor linkage assy and the fuel tank to keep it from freezing (Something froze and the engine was stuck at 3600rpm before installing the shields). I also increase de crank pulley size slightly and used a 1/2" belt instead of the old 3/8", but I had to raise the belt cover about 5/8" for clearance purposes. I do not know how long the engine would last, but it definitely has a better performance than it would've had with the old engine. It blows snow very well for being a 1970's unit.


I am looking for an older 24" Ariens to do a motor swap on. I guess I should ask if that is nuts or not, lol. My second question, is there a way to know based on Ariens serial or model numbers, if an model has a one or two shafted motor? Thanks.


----------



## 4getgto

Bob Jones said:


> I am looking for an older 24" Ariens to do a motor swap on. I guess I should ask if that is nuts or not, lol. My second question, is there a way to know based on Ariens serial or model numbers, if an model has a one or two shafted motor? Thanks.


Take the belt guard off and look down in at the motor. You'll see 1 or 2 shafts sticking out the side. Not sure but I don't think Predator offers a 2 shaft or (aux. shaft) motor.. Not at the store anyway..


----------



## 140278

no 2 shaft predators made at all . all are a single shaft of 3/4 od by 2,43 long


----------



## ou2mame

From my understanding you can sometimes adjust which way the gear selector articulates so that your reverse is forward if you swap a single shaft into a dual shaft machine, otherwise you'll be stuck with reverse being forward.. Which isn't the end of the world either.. just more reverse options haha


----------



## bosdub

@YSHSfan I see in this thread you mention the Ariens with the shift lever on the back of the machine that can be flipped to reverse your gears. I just finished a Tecumseh two shaft to the Predator 212 and I flipped that lever on the back but the machine only had one extremely slow forward speed and a bunch of reverse speeds. I thought this "Lever Flip" seemed to simplistic of a solution to the problem of the reverse direction of the drive belt. What am I missing??


----------

